# My name is BIG! Hear me ROAR!



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

...or, instead of being so violent, I'll just walk around, be lazy, and get my picture taken! 

Yup. He just got done releasing the hostages here. I'm a terrible daddy.. taking pictures of my fur kid finishing up his dirty work! LOL.



















"I'm cute and you know it! The sooner you admit it, the better!"










This would have been a great picture had the pole not been in the way!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

BIG is in a "Sit" and "Stay" !!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

"Ok'z, I iz bored uf dis listenin' stuff"










"Dadz man, let me'z bak in da AC, it'z to HOT out heer!"










OH GREAT! So now where the heck am I suppose to sleep! BLAH.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very handsome!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a love!!! I absolutely adore giant breed puppies!!! He is going to be a big boy! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awfully cute pups you have there. I must say your captions cracked me up, especially the one with the pole in the way!


----------

